

Vermont has passed single-payer universal health care - grecy
http://www.minnpost.com/community-voices/2013/11/health-insurance-problems-keep-arising-vermont-offers-ray-hope

======
dmm
Every single single-payer system has ended up costing far more than even the
most pessimistic estimates predicted. It will be interesting to see if Vermont
can do better. Costs have been rising so fast in the US that I can imagine
this might be the outlier.

------
DonGateley
How does this affect physicians?

------
jgalt212
As a business owner, I support this b/c it makes my life simpler. I produce
products with plant, equipment and human labor. My core competency is not and
should never be understanding the intricacies of health insurance.

